

25 Years Ago Today: First Dot Com Address - CoryOndrejka
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8567414.stm

======
ryanelkins
How does this article get written without actually naming the domain name? I
mean one can infer from the context, but seriously?

------
dkersten
And it was sold to some domain name troll.. this makes me sad.

